# My experiment with medical x-ray films.



## Joko sulistyo (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi,all.
Three days ago,I was trying to recover silver from medical x-ray films.After soaking the films in NaOh solution for two days,the films peel off easily.








And then I collect all the black parts of the films to the bucket.




After complete,I put all the black materials into the beaker.



.
Adding dilute hno3 and give heat until all the black materials turn with.this process need 10 minutes.



.
And then I do filtering to separate silver nitrate and white materials.



.

Adding hcl to form silver chloride.



.



.
After complete,I do filtering the silver chloride,washing several times,and convert ing silver chloride to silver metal using NaOh and sugar(syrup).
At last,drying and melting.I only get about 1,5 grams from 1 kg medical x-ray films.






.
So,how your advice about my experiment?is there something wrong in the steps?
And how about the yield?
Thanks for your attentions.
Best regards.

Sent from my ASUS_Z008D using Tapatalk


----------



## Joko sulistyo (Jan 22, 2018)

Just adding information.
In the pic,I use bare hand to peel the films because I was wash the films several times until no traces NaOh anymore.So,I think this will be safe.
And I always do the hno3 process under the fume hood.I was build my simple fume hood since teen years ago.
Thanks.

Sent from my ASUS_Z008D using Tapatalk


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 22, 2018)

None of your pics are viewable the way you posted them. I don't know exactly why. I do know that you should not have used the


----------



## Joko sulistyo (Jan 22, 2018)

Oh..I apologize about this.I make this post using tapatalk.Maybe the res of pics too big.But I can see the pics normally by my cellphone.
Thanks for reply.I will do better next time.

Sent from my ASUS_Z008D using Tapatalk


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 22, 2018)

Joko sulistyo said:


> Oh..I apologize about this.I make this post using tapatalk.Maybe the res of pics too big.But I can see the pics normally by my cellphone.
> Thanks for reply.I will do better next time.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z008D using Tapatalk


It's a tapatalk issue. It seems to fill in the pictures for a user using tapatalk, but the forum software can't handle https-links, ie encrypted links. Unencrypted links starts at http instead.
It's the same issue as youtube videos using the youtube button. Remove the "s" and the youtube link works as ment.

I recommend you try the url button, then the pictures appears as links instead of inline pictures. At least it's easier to click on.

Göran


----------



## rickbb (Jan 26, 2018)

Your yield sounds about right, I get about 1 ozt, out of 10 lbs. of medical x-ray film. 

A kilo being 2.2 lbs. I'd expect only 2 tenths of an ozt, max. (Not sure how many grams that would be, but it's not much.)

Don't know why you are making silver nitrate, silver chloride then silver metal though. If you make silver nitrate skip the chloride and put in a copper buss bar in to plate out the silver.


----------



## Joko sulistyo (Jan 28, 2018)

I usually processing silver using this way,Rickbb.start in the morning and finish a half day.sell them in afternoon to my local jewelry trader.so,if I use copper to cementing silver,it will be longer time.I use copper only to cementing the rest of silver or palladium in my stock pot.

Sent from my ASUS_Z008D using Tapatalk


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 28, 2018)

When I ran those 6000 film assays, I dissolved the silver on developed halide film with hot 20% v/v nitric and then titrated the silver using the Volhard method. Since then, I've given some thought to using nitric in production. With something like that, in large volume, it would be hard to control the amount of nitric used and there would be a tendency to use too much. I would most probably produce AgCl and then use syrup and NaOH. It would be cheaper than copper and there would be less waste. However, this is a moot point since medical x-ray film is pretty much a thing of the past.


----------



## rickbb (Jan 29, 2018)

goldsilverpro said:


> WhenHowever, this is a moot point since medical x-ray film is pretty much a thing of the past.



Agreed, I have my last 100 lbs. of film sitting waiting for me to process. The last doctor in town using old school x-ray film finally went digital. When I get around to it, it will be the last x-ray film I do. Then it will on to the key boards I've been saving up.  

I use the tried and true method, strip with hot 30% NaOH, roast the sludge to carbonize any remaining emulsion slime, then convert the AgCl with NaOH/sugar. Works well, at least for me.


----------



## ARMCO (Jan 29, 2018)

Joko sulistyo said:


> I usually processing silver using this way,Rickbb.start in the morning and finish a half day.sell them in afternoon to my local jewelry trader.so,if I use copper to cementing silver,it will be longer time.I use copper only to cementing the rest of silver or palladium in my stock pot.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z008D using Tapatalk



I agree. Have cemented and have done it this way. It has been simpler and quicker. I’m not sure what the downside is.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 29, 2018)

rickbb said:


> goldsilverpro said:
> 
> 
> > WhenHowever, this is a moot point since medical x-ray film is pretty much a thing of the past.
> ...


Did I miss something, where did the chloride come from? Is it green film or developed?

Göran


----------



## rickbb (Jan 31, 2018)

It's me, I haven't stripped any film in a couple of years and I'm mixing up methods. I went back and re-read my notes and don't convert after roasting the sludge, just melt.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 31, 2018)

That sounds more like it, going straight to roasting / melt should work just fine.

Göran


----------

